# Jacksonville Retriever Club



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the landblind

1,2,4,6,7,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,18,28,29,30,31,32,33,34,35,36,38,40,41,44,45,46,47,48,49,53,54,
61,62,64,66,68,69

40 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby callbacks to the 4th series 

1,4,5,12,16,17,20,22,24,25,26

11 total


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Congrats to Jennifer Broome and Peety for winning the derby !! Way to go!! A third, a second , and now the win!! Derby list in first three trials!! Well done! Reuben is very proud!


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

That's great....congratulations Jennifer!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Results

1st-#25 Peety O/H Jennifer Broome
2nd-#16 Hank O/H Brandon Edmondson
3rd-#17 Chance O/H Patti Roberts
4th-#1 Buzz H/ Kevin Cheff O/Fred Kampo
RJ -# 20 Keys H/ Kevin Cheff O/Fred Kampo

JAMS- 5,12,24,26

Congrats to All !!


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Huge congratulations to Brandon and Hank!! Nice way to end Hank's derby career! 
And congrats to Kevin with Buzz and Keys!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

byounglove said:


> Congrats to Jennifer Broome and Peety for winning the derby !! Way to go!! A third, a second , and now the win!! Derby list in first three trials!! Well done! Reuben is very proud!


Huge Congratulations, Jennifer!! Off to a great start 2014!!

Judy


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the waterblind

1,2,6,7,10,11,12,14,15,17,18,28,29,31,34,35,36,40,41,44,45,48,49,54,61,62,64,66

28 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series

10,14,17,29,31,35,36,40,45,48,49,62,66

13 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the landblind

1,4,7,8,11,12,13,15,19,20,22,23,24,25,27,28,29,32,33,34,35,37,40,41,43,44,45,46,47,48,49,50,52,54,55,56,57

37 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qual callbacks to the last series

4,7,8,10,12,16,17,19,29,34,36

11 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the waterblind

2,4,7,8,11,12,13,22,24,25,32,35,37,40,46,49,50,57

18 Total


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Open results:
1 - Coal DuBose/Lardy
2 - Mickey Hines/Lardy
3 - Pete Zylla/Yozamp
4 - Jerry Lee Dubose/Lardy (I think Lynne handled)


Many jams, several for Lardy (RJ Stinger), also Dennis Voigt, Wes Lee, Rick Roberts - sorry if I missed someone, just reporting what I know for sure, long distance.


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Thank you Lydia. I wonder what happened in the qual? No results?


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Don't have any information on the Qual, Barb. It's lonely up here in Wisconsin, 'watching' long distance.....


----------



## Shields (Jun 2, 2010)

Qual Results:
1st- 7 M C Ruffalo
2nd- 34 Joshua Landeau
3rd- 10 Ripple McDowall
4th- 17 Angus Troy/Rankin
RJ- 36 Glory Troy/Day/Goldby
JAMS- 4, 8, 12, 16, 19, 29


----------



## malkslabs (Jun 24, 2011)

Congrats Jim McDowall and you to Carl


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Andy Carlson said:


> Huge congratulations to Brandon and Hank!! Nice way to end Hank's derby career!
> And congrats to Kevin with Buzz and Keys!


What Andy said! We are soooo proud of Brandon and Hank!!!!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Shields said:


> Qual Results:
> 1st- 7 M C Ruffalo
> 2nd- 34 Joshua Landeau
> 3rd- 10 Ripple McDowall
> ...


How great is that!!! A huge congratulations to Mr. Carl and Mick! And Joshua and Bill, already QAA!!! 
But there's more - so proud of Ripple and Jim, and Lynn's crew!


----------



## malkslabs (Jun 24, 2011)

Anyone have Am Results


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

Thanks Andy and Becky, it was a short but fun derby career for Hank and me! If he only had a handler...


----------

